# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Priznavanje djeteta

## liras

Molila bih pomoć od nekoga tko je prošao isto.
Otac djeteta s kojim sam bila u vezi u 4 mjesecu trudnoće odlučio je da dijete ne želi. E sad, zanima me što poduzeti po rođenju djeteta. Što ako on neće priznati dijete? Koliko traje postupak od utvrđivanja očinstva i upisa u rodni list (bojim se problema na poslu radi toga).  Trebam li zato odvjetnika? Koliko košta odvjetnik? Dali mogu išta poduzeti prije rođenja djeteta? Ne bi željela s bebom po zimi hodati po sudovima.
Molim vas da mi se javi netko tko je bio u toj situaciji.
Hvala.

----------


## winnerica

Prvo dobro razmisli želiš li uopće da se on igdje spominje u djetetovim papirima? Naime, onog trenutka kad on bude i službeno upisan ocem otvaraš mu mnoge mogućnosti za inačenje po pitanju skrbništva i sl. (ukoliko je takva osoba, a pretpostavljam da jest jer je već odlučio da dijete ne želi). Želiš li biti cijeli život s njim povezana i službenim dokumentom o zajedničkom roditeljstvu?!

----------


## maybe---

Ja bih se nadovezala na winnericu i predlozila ti da po savjet odes u centar za socijalnu skrb. Mozda ti mogu pojasniti kako bi to funkcioniralo odlucila se ti upisati ga kao oca djeteta, ili ne

----------


## reny123

Ovako ti je to pravno posloženo: dijete ima pravo na oba roditelja. Kod prijave djeteta u matičnom uredu, matičar će te pitati tko je otac djeteta. Ukoliko ne kažeš tko je, o tome će obavijestiti nadležni Centar za socijalnu skrb. Centar će te pozvati i upoznati s pravom djeteta da ima utvrđeno očinstvo i pozvati da daš na zapisnik ime oca.
Otac djeteta koji nije u braku s majkom se kao otac djeteta može upisati tek uz suglasnost majke na takav upis. Ukoliko majka ne da takav pristanak, otac može pokrenuti utvrđivanje očinstva na sudu.

----------


## reny123

Pročitaj Obiteljski zakon, članci od 64. -74. Sada vidim da sam krivo shvatila,ti želiš gospodina upisati kao oca. Tamo ćeš naći odgovor o proceduri..

----------


## Brett

Bok Liras.

Kao ponosna mama koja je sve to nažalost prošla evo mog iskustva i ako želiš par savjeta.
1. Dok si trudna uopće se ne zamaraj sa ničim drugim osim sobom i bebicom - ostali ako nisu tu nisu vredni
2. Kad se beba rodi prilikom upisa u matičnu knjigu daj izjavu koga smatraš ocem djeteta po obiteljskom zakonu članak 63. dijete ima zakonsko pravo znati ko mu je otac 
3. Kada te pozovu sa centra sa socijalni rad i postave ti ta ista pitanja ( tko je otac i zašto nije upisan i sl..) i počnu ti prijetiti da moraš doći na centar dati izjavu koju si već dala kod matičara i sl. ne uznemiravaj se i ne daj se ometati. Oni isto tako samo laprdaju i od njih ne buš imala nikakve koristi. Dogovori kad tebi paše - nažalost jednom ih moraš vidjet
4. Ne očekuj nikakvu pomoć od centra ili bilo kakve državne institucije - osloni se na frendove, poznanike i savjete na forumima
5. Ne strahuj zbog diskriminacije na poslu kad predaš rodni list bez upisanog oca - dapače spadaš u kategoriju samohranih roditelja i time u još uvijek rijetku kategoriju djelomično zaštićenih zakonom o radu - btw svi osobni (obiteljsko/socijalni/vjerski ) podaci predani u kadrovskoj ( HR-u) su i osobna tajna 
6. Obavezno tuži za priznavanje očinstva. Na taj način jedino štitiš svoje dijete u budućnosti od eventualnog potraživanja skrbništva "oca". Nažalost znam primjere al ne želim te zamarat.
7. Utvrđivanje očinstva pokreni do djetetove prve godine - ne trebaš odmah po rođenju i ne trebaš se vucarati po sudovima. U odvjetničkoj komori imaš pravo na besplatnog zatupnika ( odvjetnika jer tužbu pokreće dijete) ti plaćaš samo sudsku tužbu oko 625,00 kn. Maximalno sve to traje do godinu i pol. Prva tri puta puta tuženik se može ne pojaviti nakon toga ga privodi policija ako izjavi da ne zna dal je djete njegovo ili da nije određuje se DNK i nakon toga ročište na kojem se utvđuje stanje, daje nalog za upis u matičnu knjigu i određuje alimentacija ako si ju zatražila.
Ako imaš odvjetnika na ročišta se ne moraš pojavljivati - osim na DNK analizu i donošenje presude.
Ako misliš tražiti alimentaciju na istu imaš pravo nakon presude od dana podnošenja tužbe ( u zakonu piše od dana rođenja ali sudovi nemaju takvu praksu)
Ročišta u Zagrebu  traju oko 20/30 min tako da to ni neka pretjerana gnjavaža.

Ako imaš još kakvih pitanja il trebaš pomoć javi se.

I sve najbolje tebi i bebici. Glavu gore i ne daj se smesti kad mu dođe iz guze u glavu bit će mu kasno.
I još jedan mali savjet nikad djetetu nemoj ružno pričat o tati , ako ga nebu u bebinom životu kad jednog dana pita nemoj lagati ono na što znaš odgovor reci a ono što ne znaš slobodno reci ne znam ako saznam reći ću ti.

----------


## liras

Poznato mi je ono što "kaže" Obiteljski zakon. I smatram da dijete ima pravo imati upisanog oca. Dijete će jednog dana odrasti i ima pravo znati svoje obiteljsko stablo. Muči me samo to koliko ta birokracija traje i trebam li za to uzimati odvjetnika. Jer poslije toga slijedi i alimentacija. A znam da će "gospodin" imati odvjetnika. Nemam se snage nakon što se dijete rodi boriti se i s time pa bi htjela obaviti što više stvari prije, ako je moguće.

----------


## jelena.O

ime oca se može i naknadno unesti ( čak i puno godina iza)

----------


## liras

Brett tnx. Nova sam, moje poruke ful kasne jer prolaze provjeru kod admina. Uglavnom, otac djeteta želi da ja lažem kako on nije otac, prijeti i vrši ogroman psihicki pritisak ( da ce me unistiti i sl)ima novaca i veza i to je ono sto me užasno opterećuje . Zato se ne mogu opustiti i uživati u iščekivanju i stvarno nemam dovoljno snage za vucaranje po policiji i prijave. Pravo na besplatnog odvjetnika nemam ( imam prevelika primanja iako nisu tako velika), Centar sam zvala, kažu cekajte da se dijete rodi. Ali ja teško trpim sad njegova zlostavljanja, pa se bojim kako ce biti kad dobijem bebu. Uglavnom, teška situacija u kojoj ne vidim bas izlaz.

----------


## liras

I još jedno pitanje. Gdje se telefonski može dobiti besplatna pravna pomoc? Da pitam za savijet. Ovi kontakti i mjesta sto su navedeni na ovoj stranici pripadaju dalekoj prošlosti.... Ako netko ima iskustva. Hvala!

----------


## Antonio tisljar

Kako ja mogu sto bezbolnije priznati dijete uz pristanak majke tj tene koja je u braku ali ne samnom...??? Jer moja partnerica je udana zena muz joj ne zelim dati rastavu a nase djete se treba roditi kroz koji mjesec... I napomena ona ima sa mužem djecu!!!

----------


## spajalica

Koliko je meni poznato ako se dijete rodi dok traje bračna  zajednica kao otac upisuje se muz.
tek nakon razvoda i uz tvoje priznanje je moguce promijenti oca djetetu.
no to je sve procedura koja traje.

----------


## Tanči

> Kako ja mogu sto bezbolnije priznati dijete uz pristanak majke tj tene koja je u braku ali ne samnom...??? Jer moja partnerica je udana zena muz joj ne zelim dati rastavu a nase djete se treba roditi kroz koji mjesec... I napomena ona ima sa mužem djecu!!!


Nikako.
Zakonski se djetetovim ocem smatra majčin suprug i tako će biti i upisano u matičnim knjigama.
Nakon toga djetetova  majka treba pokrenuti postupak na Sudu vezano uz promjenu djetetova  oca i prezimena.
Postupak ide vanparnično i traje cca dvije godine, ali ako se sadašnji suprug s time ne složi, postupak se dodatno produžuje, a i više košta jer treba utvrditi stvarnog djetetovog oca.
Sve u svemu, komplicirano, ali ne i nemoguće.
I što to znači- ne da joj rastavu?!?
To ne postoji.
Nema što on njoj dati ili ne dati.
Sud razvodi brak, bilo sporazumno ili kad se supružnici ne slažu oko rastave.
Da je ona podnijela tužbu za razvod braka, to bi bilo u postupku i brak bi Sud razveo. To je vrlo jednostavan postupak.
Dakle, laže ili izbjegava iz bilo kojeg razloga pokrenuti razvod.
I još nešto:
Jesi li siguran i kako možeš biti siguran da je dijete koje se treba roditi tvoje?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Čak i neki period nakon razvoda se ocem djeteta smatra (bivši) muž, tipa od zadnjeg dana trajanja braka + 280 dana, koliko traje trudnoća...uglavnom, morat ćete to naknadno dokazivati.

----------


## Tanči

> Čak i neki period nakon razvoda se ocem djeteta smatra (bivši) muž, tipa od zadnjeg dana trajanja braka + 280 dana, koliko traje trudnoća...uglavnom, morat ćete to naknadno dokazivati.


Točno.
Moja kuma se razvela i rodila dijete s drugim čovjekom prije isteka tog roka i u matičnom uredu su malog najnormalnije upisali na bivšeg muža.
Čak i prezime, a molila ih je da barem stave malom njeno prezime koje je vratila nakon rastave braka.
Ni to nije uspjela.
Morala jena sud, a tamo ju je bivši muž opstriuirao.
Te nije dolazio pa nije htio izjaviti, iako je obećao da bude, da dijete nije njegovo pa ju je na razne načine ucjenjivao... sve u svemu, koma.
Uspjela je sve izganjati i malome promijeniti prezime tek nakon skoro trogodišnje trakavice na Sudu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A sto ako se ide na DNK analizu koji utvrdi da je drugi covjek otac djeteta? Dal i onda budu takve peripetije sa propisima?

----------


## Beti3

Čak ako se dijete rodi do 300 dana nakon rastave, upisuje mu se mamin bivši muž kao otac. 
No, ako su mama, muž i biološki otac sporazumni, mogu svi troje otići u pripadajući matični ured u roku od 30 dana od rođenja djeteta i pred matičarem izjaviti u zapisnik tko je otac, te koje je ime i prezime djeteta. 

Najbolje da idete pitati u matični sve detalje. 
Ako se muž protivi ili jednostavno ne želi, tada se ide na sud. DNK se radi samo ako nema dogovora i više od jednog muškarca želi ili ne želi biti službeni otac  :Smile:  

Ustvari, matičara nije briga tko je biološki otac, nego kako je po zakonu. I tko priznaje dijete. To je najvažnije. Dijete je bitno.

----------


## Tanči

> A sto ako se ide na DNK analizu koji utvrdi da je drugi covjek otac djeteta? Dal i onda budu takve peripetije sa propisima?


E to ne znam.
No treba imati na umu da je ta analiza skupa i mnogi si to ne mogu priuštiti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ma samo me zanima. Frendica mi isla na to, al iz drugog razloga, pa mi uvijek na pameti

----------


## Tanči

> Ma samo me zanima. Frendica mi isla na to, al iz drugog razloga, pa mi uvijek na pameti


A čuj, svašta se ljudima dogodi.
Ne bi ni ja znala proceduru da mi kuma nije to prošla, a i za utvrđivanje očinstva znam od bliske osobe. Tada, prije skoro 18 godina je to koštalo preko 6000 kn. Vrag zna koliko je sad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Evo 2250kn u poliklinici Analiza Lab  :Smile: 

Mali offtopic,al nekad mislim da je to manji trosak nego povlacenje po sudu, biljeznicima i sl. Samo ako na temelju toga nema problema oko upisa

----------


## Tanči

> Čak ako se dijete rodi do 300 dana nakon rastave, upisuje mu se mamin bivši muž kao otac. 
> No, ako su mama, muž i biološki otac sporazumni, mogu svi troje otići u pripadajući matični ured u roku od 30 dana od rođenja djeteta i pred matičarem izjaviti u zapisnik tko je otac, te koje je ime i prezime djeteta. 
> 
> Najbolje da idete pitati u matični sve detalje. 
> Ako se muž protivi ili jednostavno ne želi, tada se ide na sud. DNK se radi samo ako nema dogovora i više od jednog muškarca želi ili ne želi biti službeni otac  
> 
> Ustvari, matičara nije briga tko je biološki otac, nego kako je po zakonu. I tko priznaje dijete. To je najvažnije. Dijete je bitno.


Beti, nije istina ovo što pišeš da se dijete može upisati na drugog ako svi dođu k matičaru i nešto izjave.
Ne može.
Provjereno i isprobano.
Ne može.
Matičar je dužan po zakonu upisati bivšeg muža kao oca i dodijeliti djetetu njegovo prezime. To je, kao, u interesu djeteta. 
Sve drugo ne dolazi u obzir pa taman svi zainteresirani kampirali kod matičara.
Matičar nije sudac i nema nikakve ovlasti mijenjati zakon u hodu.
Majka, ili očevi su dužni na nadležnom sudu raspetljati situaciju.
Na sudu je dovoljno da bivši suprug izjavi da dijete nije njegovo.
Pravog oca, zapravo, nitko ništa na Sudu ne pita. Samo ovo dvoje su ključni Sudu: majka i bivši suprug.
Sjećam se da je partneru od moje kume to jako teško palo.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

Moja je prijateljica to prošla ljetos, zato znam.
Priznavanje djeteta pred matičarem je svakodnevna stvar, svi nevjenčani tate moraju priznati dijete. 
Vjenčani tate nemaju tu opciju, ali mogu je dobiti ako drugi muškarac prizna dijete. Ne treba DNK analiza.
Dovoljna je riječ, ako se svi slažu. I mama, naravno.

----------


## Beti3

I ne dodijeljuje se djetetu automatizmom očevo prezime. Pa čak ni u slučaju kad je očevo i majčino isto. 
I prezime je, kao i ime stvar dogovora među roditeljima.

----------


## Tanči

Opet ti drviš o priznavanju djeteta, a to nije istina.
Ne da mi se po stoti put natezati o tome s tobom.
Nemaš pojma, nisi to prošla i lupetaš svako malo.
U nevjenčanim zajednicama
NEMA PRIZNAVANJA DJETETA!!!!
Kužiš?
Ne, znam da ne kužiš.
Ista stvar je i s prezimenom.
Kakav dogovor?
O čemu lupetaš?
Zakon je jasan. Dijete rođeno u braku i 300 dana nakon prestanka braka ( smrću, razvodom) upisuje se na supruga. Uključujući i prezime.
Kakav dogovor?!?! 
Dogovor o prezimenu dolazi u obzir kad je zajednica vjenčana ili ne, važeća.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

Zakon o osobnom imenu, članak 3:

Osobno ime djeteta određuju roditelji sporazumno. Dijete može imati prezime jednog ili oba roditelja.

----------


## Beti3

Kopiram i ovo:
Očinstvo izvanbračnog djeteta
Očinstvo djeteta rođenog u izvanbračnoj zajednici upisuje se u maticu rođenih priznanjem ili utvrđivanjem očinstva.

Očinstvo se može priznati na zapisnik pred matičarom, centrom za socijalnu skrb ili sudom.

Link: https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/obitelj-i...-zajednica/529

----------


## marta

Sama si napisala, *izvanbračna* zajednica. 
Osoba koja je u bračnoj zajednici, ne moze istovremeno biti u izvanbračnoj zajednici, moze biti u vanbračnoj vezi, tj. imati ljubavnika/cu, ali to zakonski gledano, u odnosu na rođeno dijete nema utjecaj.

----------


## Beti3

Da, to je bio odgovor na Tančinu izjavu da nemam pojma o priznavanju i napriznavanju očinstva.
Moja greška što nisam linkala njen post.

----------


## Beti3

> Sama si napisala, *izvanbračna* zajednica. 
> Osoba koja je u bračnoj zajednici, ne moze istovremeno biti u izvanbračnoj zajednici, moze biti u vanbračnoj vezi, tj. imati ljubavnika/cu, ali to zakonski gledano, u odnosu na rođeno dijete nema utjecaj.


Opet ja zaboravim linkati  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, napisala sam da može se priznati očinstvo djeteta koje je žena rodila u braku s drugim., tj taj drugi može se upisati kso otac, ako se suprug s tim slaže i sve to izjave pred službenim licem.

Neka Antonio ode u matični ured i sve će saznati.

----------


## olja

> Zakon o osobnom imenu, članak 3:
> 
> Osobno ime djeteta određuju roditelji sporazumno. Dijete može imati prezime jednog ili oba roditelja.


Ovo je potpuno tacno, ali preduslov je da su roditelji poznati i utvrdjeni.

----------


## Riječanka

Antionio, odi u najbliži matični ured ili centar za socijalnu skrb. Za ovo tvoje pitanje odgovor nećeš pronaći na ovom forumu, jer ovdje neki sve znaju i tumače na osnovu iskusta kume, strine, susjede ili osobnom ali toliko jedinstvenom i suprotnom svim zakonima ikad važećim na ovim prostorima.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sad ne mogu naći ali koliko se sjećam pisalo je da se može sad i bez tužbe upisati očinstvo drugačije od onog temeljem braka ako se svi slože, ako se ne slože onda se upisuje suprug i dalje ostaje utvrđivanje očinstva tužbom. Treba malo potražiti po netu zakone koji to reguliraju, pojam je bračna presumpcija i negacija iste. Možda joj se muž urazuni nakon rođenja djeteta, ne razumijem da bi netko stvarno htio bit i na papiru otac ako zna da nije, plus sto kad se žena razrede će morati plaćati alimentaciju i za to dijete ako ga upisu kao njegovo...

----------


## Pantera

E ovako drage moje, ja sam u braku, prije 4 godine sam predala papire za rastavu ali se nismo rastali, u periodu u kojem suprug i ja nismo zivjeli zajedno, ja sam imala partnera koji je bio također u braku i pred rastavom, ni on se nije rastao. Iz naseg odnosa proizaslo je to da sam ja ostala trudna i svog paetnera maknula iz svog zivota. Moj muz je bio cijelu trudnocu uz mene i dan danas je tu, on je upisan kao otac djetetu. Znao je da dijete nije njegovo ali ga je prihvatio kao svoje. E sada mene zanima kako da bioloski otac placa alimentaciju za svoje dijete, a da ne maknem dijete sa prezimena mog supruga? Moze li se to? I na koji nacin? Dijete zasluzuje da ima nesto od svog bioloskog oca. Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino preko DNK

----------


## sirius

> E ovako drage moje, ja sam u braku, prije 4 godine sam predala papire za rastavu ali se nismo rastali, u periodu u kojem suprug i ja nismo zivjeli zajedno, ja sam imala partnera koji je bio također u braku i pred rastavom, ni on se nije rastao. Iz naseg odnosa proizaslo je to da sam ja ostala trudna i svog paetnera maknula iz svog zivota. Moj muz je bio cijelu trudnocu uz mene i dan danas je tu, on je upisan kao otac djetetu. Znao je da dijete nije njegovo ali ga je prihvatio kao svoje. E sada mene zanima kako da bioloski otac placa alimentaciju za svoje dijete, a da ne maknem dijete sa prezimena mog supruga? Moze li se to? I na koji nacin? Dijete zasluzuje da ima nesto od svog bioloskog oca. Hvala na odgovoru!


Tesko. Jer ako se potvrdi da muz nije otac tada pravi otac ima obaveze i prava. Dakle, on takoder moze traziti svije prezime i pravo vidanja.

----------


## Pantera

Preko centra? Suda ili? On se oglusio na moje upite o brizi za dijete, napominjem da je jos uvijek u braku i ima dijete koje je starije od naseg, A kako bi se uopce vratio u taj brak, zeni je ispricao da dijete ne postoji i da je to sve netko izmislio. Zato mislim da nece traziti viđanje, a ne bi ja ni dala da se moje dijete nađe sa njegovom ženom u istom prostoru, ista ima 5 kaznenih prijava za nasilje u obitelji.. Mislim da moje dijete po ni jednom zakonu tamo ne mora ici sa 18 mj.

----------


## sirius

> Preko centra? Suda ili? On se oglusio na moje upite o brizi za dijete, napominjem da je jos uvijek u braku i ima dijete koje je starije od naseg, A kako bi se uopce vratio u taj brak, zeni je ispricao da dijete ne postoji i da je to sve netko izmislio. Zato mislim da nece traziti viđanje, a ne bi ja ni dala da se moje dijete nađe sa njegovom ženom u istom prostoru, ista ima 5 kaznenih prijava za nasilje u obitelji.. Mislim da moje dijete po ni jednom zakonu tamo ne mora ici sa 18 mj.


Po kojem zakonu? 
Ako je on otac ima obaveze i prava.
Centar ce odrediti vidanja njega s djetetom koja ce on iskoristiti (ako zeli) .Gdje, kako i koliko nije na tebi da odredujes . 
Postupak pretpostavljam pokreces preko centra, ako se DNK analizom potvdi da je on otac upisuje se kao otac.
Iz toga izlaze ostale obaveze i prava. Vi djelite skrbnistvo. On je otac. Tvoj muz gubi prava kako otac.

----------


## Argente

Skupa s obavezama dobit će i prava. Ako procijene da dijete ne može samo ići tamo, morat ćeš ga ti voditi ili će on dolaziti kod vas ili ćete se viđati u prostorijama CZSS. 
Ti dobro razmisli želiš li si navući svraba za vrat i s njim i sa ženom za minimalnih 900 kn mjesečno koliko bi mu sud mogao dosuditi s obzirom na to da ima još djece koje mora uzdržavati.

----------

